# اعطال في مولد كاتربلر والاسباب



## محمد سلامه الراضى (5 يونيو 2010)

اقدم لكم اول مشاركاتي في النتدى وهي بعنوانENGINES PROBLEMS &main CAUSES
لمولد كاتربلر


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (11 يونيو 2010)

ايه يا جماعه ما حدش رد على الموضوع هوة الملف وحش ولا ايه
ياريت يبقى فيه ردود علشان اتشجع وانزل حاجات لكاتربلر تانيه


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (11 يونيو 2010)

وانا اقول لك 1000 شكر


----------



## alpha6060 (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا علي هذا الملف القيم و ارجوا المساعده لو لديك ملف كامل عن cat d3512
و لكم جذيل الشكر


----------



## elhalwaney (9 يوليو 2010)

tank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ma7amad89 (10 يوليو 2010)

ملف جميل ولو فيه بعض الملفات عن ماكينات الجر


----------



## aboudi_y (10 يوليو 2010)

many thanks.....................


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمد


----------



## سامح الرشيدي (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياريت لو سمنحتم يا باش مهندسين جزاكم الله خيرا ملف عن المولد الخمسين كيلو وات الكاتر بلر 
باللغه العربيه صيانه ميكانيكا وكهرباء
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مرتضى الربيعي (19 يوليو 2010)

لم يضهر عندي اي شيء


----------



## ايمن التميمي (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بك وشكراً لك


----------



## RuLes BrEAker (21 يوليو 2010)

ارجو من الزملاء الأفاضل الالتزام باخلاق وقوانين الملتقى 

المشرف


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (22 يوليو 2010)

ارجو من الزملاء الأفاضل الالتزام باخلاق وقوانين الملتقى 

المشرف


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 يوليو 2010)

اشكر الزميل الفاضل مهندس الياس عبد النور على حسن متابعته


----------



## الياس عبد النور (23 يوليو 2010)

اخي م عبد الناصر اشكرك وما نطلب من الاخوة الا ان يطبقو الحديث الشريف 
عن أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "اتق الله حيثما كنت. وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن" رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي. 
وهذا هو توقيعك ​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 يوليو 2010)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> اخي م عبد الناصر اشكرك وما نطلب من الاخوة الا ان يطبقو الحديث الشريف
> عن أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "اتق الله حيثما كنت. وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن" رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي.
> 
> وهذا هو توقيعك ​


 اشكر لك حسن صنيعك وكرم مرورك مهندس الياس


----------



## أيمن الور (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا وأسأل الله ان يدخر لك هذا الاجر يوم الحساب


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (23 يوليو 2010)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس بس هو فين الجزء رقم 25 المشار اليه بالشرح


----------



## ashigalhoor (23 يوليو 2010)

يديك العافية يا هندسة


----------



## sniper 55 (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الردود


----------



## شرشار (29 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ياباش


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم على هذا الملف القيم ونرجو المزيد..


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

لازم يكون عندك برنامج البوبوينت عشان تقدر تفتح الملف والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج البوربوينت موجود مع الاوفيس


----------



## عمر شمعون (24 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمد


----------



## zaheshuker (24 ديسمبر 2010)

هوا وين ها الموضوع لا يوجد شيى


----------



## KSA_ENG (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هالمعلومات


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الموضوع موجود في المرفقات تاني رساله وبالتوفيق


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## اكرم4 (4 فبراير 2011)

Thank you dear


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا شباب على الردود وان شاء الله هحاول اعمل موضوع كامل عن المولدات


----------



## عادل 1980 (8 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد نور (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ............


----------



## عبد نور (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ............


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaeim84 (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالهادي لمالكي (11 فبراير 2011)

جدا اشكرك ...على الشرح الجيد واراجو أذا امكن ان تزودني معلومات اكثر عن اعطال المولدات........المهندس عبدالهادي من العراق


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (11 فبراير 2011)

مبروك لمصر وشعب مصر وكل العرب


----------



## عمران احمد (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (26 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## khaled.ash (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## aki_eng (9 ديسمبر 2011)

thnx brother


----------



## م محمد علي قاسم (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا ياباشمهندس علي مجهودك وربنا يجازيك عنه خيرا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (11 يناير 2012)

*تم تحميل الملف بنجاح ... شكراً أ.محمد ... وارجو الافائدة بملفات مشابهة في هذا المجال والتطرق الى انواع اخرى .. بمواصفات أخرى ... أحسنت *


----------



## ahmedtolba (11 يناير 2012)

_*بسم الله الرحمن الــــرحــيم 
الســـــلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بــــركاتــــــة 

مشكووووووووووووور اخي علي الملف 

تسلم علـــــي المجهود الرائــــــــــــــــــــع*_​


----------



## سعيد معمل (11 يناير 2012)

متشكرين ياريس


----------



## مهندس كتر (15 فبراير 2012)

ماشاء الله كويس


----------



## محمد باسـليمان (3 مارس 2012)

شكراً


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (4 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السعيد نصير (5 مارس 2012)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## sadu (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ميكك (6 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ,, مشكووووووووررر *​


----------

